
Lyft’s imminent IPO could value the company at $23B - doppp
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/17/lyfts-imminent-ipo-could-value-the-company-at-23b/
======
dotcoma
How do they calculate the valuation, for a company that has been losing money
for 6-7 years and will probably never turn a profit?

Is the valuation the price at which VCs unload it without losing any money and
hand it over to small 'investors' (suckers)?

------
erkose
How much of the wealth will make it's way to drivers?

